# Largest bears...Alberta...Sask...Manitoba...B.C.



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Which province has consistently harvested the largest bears...?

This is what I am thinking:

1. BC
2. Sask
3. Manitoba
4. Alberta
5. Ontario

What do you all think?


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Body size, I would say BC. The bears on the coast and Vancouver Island get huge because of salmon. However for skull size I would say the provices are equal.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

The world record black bear for body size did come from Manitoba, but was not harvested in a hunting situation. I agree, as for skull size most provinces are pretty equal.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

*Toba!!*

http://www.grandviewoutfitters.ca/


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

newfoundland has some huge bears...since the train stopped running, other than the few whom hunt them there is nothing to control their population.


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*manitoba*

Manitoba

:wink:


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

I am originally from Sask, now living in Alberta and have hunted AB, SK and MB and do hot even hesitate saying Manitoba for truly the largest number of the biggest black bears.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Ontario has the new world record Black bear taken with a cross bow.

Don't quote me but I think it was 780 pounds the bear was shot in the Mattawa area.

Grant


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Summerfeldt,

here is a link to that bear that was shot http://www.nugget.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=885941&auth=Dave+Dale

It's actually a pretty good hunting article.


----------



## foamhunter77 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Largest Bears*

Some of the largest bodied bears are taken out of Newfoundland!!! Can't leave N.B and N.S out either.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

gsxrkiller said:


> Some of the largest bodied bears are taken out of Newfoundland!!! Can't leave N.B and N.S out either.


while in the navy i farmed and hunted plenty of bears, but the largest one that i had known of was a lady that shot one on the edge of my property (500 lbs which is big)... for whatever reason they just dont average all that big out there in nova scotia.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

*Since I'm completely bias.........*

MANITOBA!!!! 
There was one hit by a car a couple years back that went around 850# I think, after the bear had lost some fluids. I read that biologist estimated it would be over 1000# by fall!


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> MANITOBA!!!!
> There was one hit by a car a couple years back that went around 850# I think, after the bear had lost some fluids. I read that biologist estimated it would be over 1000# by fall!



Yep....I believe this. B.C. has some big boys too.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Biggest bear I've ever seen was in Sk.,north of Pinehouse Lake. I've never been to MB just over it but I've heard stories.


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

i think the bears here are having a harder time getting to the size we are accustomed to here...the pressure is getting harder, especially with more and more hunters from the south heading here. we still have good no.s and such a wide range of color phases.


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

musky_xl said:


> i think the bears here are having a harder time getting to the size we are accustomed to here...the pressure is getting harder, especially with more and more hunters from the south heading here. we still have good no.s and such a wide range of color phases.


sounds right


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone home?


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

broadfieldpoint said:


> Anyone home?


----------



## Will Zwickey (Nov 8, 2007)

The Vancouver Island Black Bears have a few traits that give then thier uniqueness from Mainland bears......larger size, both body and skull being two of them :wink:
Sure there are Big Bears found across Canada but for sheer number of Large Boars on average Van Isle is the Place to be


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone else???


----------



## Megabucks (Feb 24, 2008)

gsxrkiller said:


> Some of the largest bodied bears are taken out of Newfoundland!!! Can't leave N.B and N.S out either.


Thanks for Reppin' New Brunswick. We've got *GREAT* bruin opportunities. (Yeah, ask me... I've run into them when not carrying sufficient firepower if things get bad)


----------



## broadfieldpoint (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone else?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Will Zwickey said:


> The Vancouver Island Black Bears have a few traits that give then thier uniqueness from Mainland bears......larger size, both body and skull being two of them :wink:
> Sure there are Big Bears found across Canada but for sheer number of Large Boars on average Van Isle is the Place to be


 That, and an ability to run downhill without going tail over nose. Buggers have evolved to the terrain and have an agility not seen in bears anywhere else.


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

*Ttt*

I have heard that the bears in the Queen Charlottes have the biggest skulls, in part beacuse they dont hibernate. 
cold they be concidered a sub species then??


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

I would say Manitoba for sure....That world record that was hit by a car weighed 896 LBS iam pretty sure... Heartland Archery has a picture in one of the photo albums last time i checked.


----------



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

No one mentioned Quebec, are there not sizeable bears in the Northern parts of that province ??

AND lets be specific, are we talking Black, Brown. Grizzly or Polar..??? Lots of bears in this country.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well Mike, I don't recall hearing about an over abundance of Grizzlies east of the mid line of Alberta (take the 5th meridian as a guideline) and IIRC the OP is from Saskatchewan.

Given the lack of hunting pressure in Ontario in the spring I'd put it near the top and Alberta at the bottom.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

sheer numbers the most I see is north central BC .... sheer size ... Vancouver island and the Charlottes ...

BC is the winner might not be the largest ever taken ..but more big bears in BC than anywhere else


----------



## gucho (Dec 25, 2009)

that being said, Who is going to take me on a hunt in the island here??...hehe worth a shot :darkbeer:


----------



## hunterdave57 (Feb 27, 2009)

we had a 900#er die of natural causes near the dump by the camp I worked at in Fort Frances ON


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Summerfeldt said:


> Ontario has the new world record Black bear taken with a cross bow.
> 
> Don't quote me but I think it was 780 pounds the bear was shot in the Mattawa area.
> 
> Grant


The guy shot 2 approx the same size in that area.


----------

